# Circuito para célula fotoeléctrica que dispara flash



## xpascual

Hola foreros,

La verdad es que voy un poco justo de electrónica y tengo el problema de que necesito un dispositivo que no puedo conseguir en los comercios y la única solución que veo es hacérmelo yo.

Tengo un flash que quiero disparar a distancia y sin cables, con una célula fotoeléctrica que detecta el disparo del flash principal y hace disparar el secundario por simpatía (se llaman así, células esclavas o de simpatía). Hasta aquí todo bien, porque ya tengo este aparatito que se encuentra con facilidad y es baratísimo. Mi problema es que con la cámara que tengo ahora, cuando dispara el flash, primero lanza un preflash para hacer una medición de luz (TTL) y a continuación ya lanza el fogonazo real. Evidentemente, la célula esclava hace disparar el flash secundario con el primer preflash y se adelanta al flash real, con lo que no funciona el invento. 

He visto por internet unas células esclavas que sirven para eso, no haciendo caso del primer preflash y disparando con el segundo. Incluso hay unas que puedes seleccionar al primero, segundo o tercero. El problema, como os comento, es que no las puedo conseguir

¿Se podría hacer un circuito sencillo para acoplarlo a la célula que ya tengo y que hiciese esa función de descartar la primera señal y dejando pasar la segunda? 

Según me han dicho, con un timer 555 puedo conseguir lo que pretendo, aunque he conseguido características técnicas del integrado en cuestión y sirve para tantas cosas que no sé como aplicarlo a mi caso. Tengo muchos circuitos de ejemplo hechos con el 555, para metrónomos, detectores de oscuridad, alarmas, etc, pero no veo la manera de acoplarlo a este problema. 

Podeis echarme un cable con el problemilla. Si pensáis que se puede hacer de alguna otra manera, con otro integrado o con puertas lógicas… pues yo me pongo con lo que sea.

La célula que tengo no utiliza ningún tipo de alimentación. Os pongo a continuación un circuito que he encontrado en internet para hacer una de estas células, por si no conocéis el aparatito, para que os hagáis una idea.

Componentes:

 R1: 2K2 Ohm 1/4 W
 R2: 47M Ohm 1/4 W
 C1: 47K nF 50V
 D1: Fotodiodo BPW34
 THR1: Tiristor BRX49

Muy agradecido

Xavi


----------



## Marcelo

Hola xpascual,

La verdad que voy a investigar a ver como se pudiera hacer para controlar el flash E-TTL de las nuevas cámaras (seguramente CCD).

Lo que quería sugerirte a ver si puedes solucionar momentáneamente el problema es lo siguiente:

Si utilizas un flash externo éste anularía la función TTL del flash incorporado y podrías usar el circuito de flash slave trigger que tienes. El único inconveniente sería que tu cámara no tuviera la bayoneta para conectar el flash externo.

Si encuentro o se me ocurre algo, te lo "posteo".

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## xpascual

Hola Marcelo, gracias por responder tan rápido.

Ciertamente es una cámara digital CCD y la cosa es complicada, porque no tiene zapata para flash, pero además la utilizo dentro de una carcasa submarina y el flash va dentro de otra carcasa submarina independiente. La única manera de disparar el flash externo es con esta célula esclava. Una solución es disparar en manual, porque así no hace la medición TTL, pero mi cámara (al igual que muchas otras) no tiene esta opción.

O sea, que solo me queda esperar que me deis alguna pista para solucionar yo mismo el problema.

A ver que se te ocurre.

Muchas gracias por el interés.

Xavi


----------



## Marcelo

Bueno Xavi, estuve hechándole un poco de coco a tu problema ya que por internet lo único que pude ver son productos comerciales, todos basados en comunicación infrarroja.

Así es que voy a proponer un circuito para discusión ya que al parecer no hay un disponible fácilmente uno para esto. No le he montado y por ende todo es teórico. La opinión de los demás podría mejorar el circuito.

Según pude leer, el flash TTL dura aproximadamente 100 ms y dentro de los 800ms siguientes se dispara el flash principal.

He utilizado una etapa de disparo para el flash secundario cuyos valores de componentes puedes verlos aquí:

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/slave.htm







La idea es como sigue:

1) El LDR detectaría el primer destello del flash E-TTL de la cámara.

2) Este destello dispara el 555 en configuración monoestable cuyos valores de R y C deberán proveer un pulso de 100 ms más o menos. 
Este tiempo es el que duran (depende de la cámara) los destellos TTL de evaluación de imagen. La resistencia debería estar combinada con un trimmer o un potenciómetro multivueltas que te permita hacer un ajuste fino de este tiempo para calibrar el circuito.  El otro potenciómetro de 10K serviría para ajustar la sensibilidad del LDR en el divisor de tensión que se genera cuando recibe luz.

3) El pulso de salida de 100ms, se deberá invertir con un inversor CMOS para usarse como disparo del segundo 555 y debería activarse al acabar el período de 100ms.

4) Para mandar un pulso al finalizar el ciclo de 100ms, usaríamos un RC (como monoestable) que debería cargarse en 100ms. El tiempo de carga del circuito RC dura aproximadamente 5 veces la constante de tiempo es decir t=5*Ra*Ca y tarda en descargarse a través de Ra aproximadamente el mismo tiempo. Entonces este pulso invertido, lo usaríamos como disparo del segundo 555. Aquí también Ra podría combinarse con un trimmer para hacer un ajuste fino de la constante de tiempo.

4) Este segundo 555, debería programarse para una duración de 800 ms para darle tiempo a que se dispare el flash principal. Su salida iría a la base del transistor del circuito que maneja el disparo del flash esclavo. Tal como lo pensamos, el segundo monoestable se dispararía a menos de los 200ms de haber empezado el flash TTL. Hay que ver si esto es suficiente.

Posibles problemas: Realimentación con el disparo del flash principal haciendo que el circuito dispare todo el tiempo. Si la recarga del flash esclavo es mayor a 1s (que de seguro lo és), entonces esta posible realimentación no debería causar problemas.

A ver que les parece.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## xpascual

Gracias por el curre. Voy estudiando la cosa y en cuanto pueda la pruebo y te digo como anda. 

Un saludo


----------



## Marcelo

Hola Xavi, te quería comentar si vas a experimentar, que existe el LM556 que es un 555 dual, con el cual puedes construir los dos monoestables con un solo chip.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## xpascual

Hola Marcelo, quería comentarte un par de cosas. El circuito que me propones lo voy a montar, porque tengo ganas de ver si funciona, pero no se si es el ideal. Según he entendido, lo que hace este circuito es disparar el flash secundario con la señal del preflash TTL, a base de crear un retraso respecto a esta. Esto obligará a hacer un ajuste con los trimmers que propones, hasta conseguir una sincronización perfecta entre el disparo del flash secundario y el disparo de la cámara. La verdad es que entiendo de fotografia, pero no se si costará o no de ajustar. No se si la velocidad de 1/60s con la que dispara la cámara da margen para el ajuste, o éste deberá ser muy preciso. Bueno ya te digo que lo montaré y luego te lo cuento.

Yo lo que tenia pensado desde un principio es una especie de contador (hasta 2). Ya te he dicho que estoy muy flojo en electrónica y no te puedo hablar en términos electrónicos (todavía), pero te pongo un ejemplo a ver si sirve. Con el primer destello se acciona una especie de interruptor (un transistor o algo así) que abra el paso, para que el segundo destello actúe directamente sobre el flash, y una vez hecho esto se resetea el sistema. El timer haría falta de todas maneras, porque habría que pensar que si en un plazo de 1s no se ha producido el segundo destello y el reset, se debería realizar el reset automático (por si un rayo de sol, otro flash, etc han activado el sistema).

A este diseño le veo la ventaja que seria universal (para cualquier cámara), ya que el flash secundario se activa por el segundo destello del flash principal y no necesitaría ajuste para la sincronización. A ver que opinas. Lo digo porque en cuanto lo consiga, mis compañeros de buceo que tengan el mismo problema, lo querrán adaptar a sus cámaras.

Te pongo como me imagino yo, el funcionamiento básico del sistema.

También te quería pedir si me puedes concretar un poco los componentes que has dejado como obvios (que evidentemente no lo son para mí). Te pongo una imagen con letras que representan los componentes que no tengo claros (si ves alguno que no he puesto que quieres asegurarte que lo compro bien, ponlo también) y así lo tienes más cómodo para especificarlos. Yo he probado a calcular condensador y resistencia para 100 ms (1uf i 91ohms), en un diseño que tengo en el data sheet del 555, pero prefiero que me digas tu los valores, porque tu diseño lo entiendo porque me lo explicas, pero se me escapan detalles.

Ya te digo, en cuanto me concretes los componentes, lo monto y lo pruebo. Y si se te ocurre algo mejor, pues ya veremos. 

Por lo que me dices de ese otro integrado, no se que decirte. Como me gusta experimentar, de momento lo monto con este diseño que me has propuesto y si acaso luego pruebo el otro.

Un saludo

Xavi


----------



## Marcelo

Hola Xavi, lo del contador lo había pensado.

Te tengo una pregunta:
He visto unas cámaras que tienen el flash TTL similar al de "reducción de ojos rojos" es decir, un tren de disparos cortos - una pausa - y luego el disparo principal y había diseñado el circuito en base a esto; pero según entendí, la tuya solo realiza 2 disparos. ¿Es así?

Si es así, podría ser más sencillo realizar un circuito que como dices, permita que el disparo del secundario solo se efectúe luego del único disparo del TTL, pase un tiempo y luego vuelva a esperar otro ciclo de flash.

Si de todas maneras vas a hacer la prueba, aquí están unos posibles valores de diseño según tu anexo:

A: 22 Microfarad electrolítico o tantalo 16 o 25 Volt
B: 330 Microfarad electrolítico 16 o 25 Volt
C: 2 Microfarad electrolítico o tantalo (pueden ser 2 de 1 Microfarad en paralelo) 16 o 25 Volt
D: 10K Ohm (mejor un potenciómetro de este valor)
E: 6K Ohm (Resistencia de 4K (4.1K) y un trimmer de 2K, esto te permite variar aproximadamente desde 145,2 ms hasta 96,8 ms)
F: 3K Ohm (Una resstencia de 1.5K y un trimmer de 1.5K. Variaciones entre 544,5 ms hasta 1089ms
G:CD4069UB o similar. 

Este circuito que te anexo, lo puedes probar con los componentes que vas a comprar. Si la cámara dispara tan solo 2 flashes, 1TTL y el principal, entonces funcionaría de la siguiente forma:

1) El LDR detecta el disparo del TTL

2) Esto introduce en el monoestable que te proporciona con los valores dados del circuito, un pulso contínuo de 1 Seg.

3) Durante ese tiempo, el circuito manejador del flash secundario (que es el segundo anexo y es el mismo que te indiqué en el post anterior pero algo modificado), queda activado ya que el fototransistor se polariza con el pulso, esperando el disparo del flash principal de la cámara.

4) Luego de ese segundo de tiempo el circuito queda en espera nuevamente. Le puse un par de LEDs. El Verde te indica que el circuito está en StandBy y el Rojo que está esperando el disparo del Flash principal.

Es decir que los dos esquemas anexos van uno a continuación del otro.

Aquí nuevamente las misma consideraciones para el monoestable. Variando los valores de R y C puedes cambiar el tiempo del pulso. Si colocas un potenciómetro junto con una resistencia en serie y que sumados den el valor de R, puedes modificar el ancho del pulso como un ajuste fino. También le dejé el ajuste del LDR.

Si el LDR es muy "tosco" o muy sensible, pudiéramos utilizar la misma etapa que tiene el segundo esquema anexo, que usa un fototransistor.

Si montas el circuito y no te dispara el secundario, trata de colocar un valor mayor en la R del monoestable a fin de hacer el pulso más largo, obviamente luego de haber chequeado que el circuito está enviando el pulso respectivo. Pero creo que un segundo es más que suficiente.

Si el caso es así (pues creo que si por lo que explicastes en el último mensaje), el circuito es mucho más sencillo y debería funcionar. Lo hice a 9 Voltios a fin de que puedas usarlo con pilas. Esto hace prácticamente lo que dibujastes en el anexo diseny13nq.jpg

No te vayas a confundir con el esquema, donde hay un punto existe unión de conductores, sino indica que uno pasa por arriba del otro.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## xpascual

Eres un fenómeno. Tienes tú más vicio con esto que yo con el bricosub. Te lo digo porque soy el administrador de una web con un foro (mucho mas modesto que este) y hay veces que también me encarnizo con alguna explicación que pide alguien. Muchas gracias.

Por cierto, nuestra web es www.sestarragona.es. Es de submarinismo, te lo digo para prevenirte, por si le pegas un vistazo. De todas maneras tiene una sección de bricosub en el foro que es un hervidero.

Hoy mismo empiezo con las pruebas a ver que te puedo contar.

Hola Marcelo, una preguntita. ¿Por que prefieres el sistema de Flash trigger que me propones, frente al que yo te puse en el primer post? Es pura curiosidad

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Marcelo

La razón es que ya está diseñado para 9 voltios, permite ajuste y también es pequeño. El que propones no permite controlarlo con el 555.

En realidad puedes adaptar cualquier driver de flash con fotosensor que pueda activar dicho sensor con 9 Volt. La idea principal de funcionamiento está en el primer circuito.

El 555 saca un pulso de 9 Volt de 1 segundo de duración, con el cual deberás hacer que el sensor lumínico del circuito driver del flash esclavo permanezca activo durante ese período. Por el resto del tiempo deberá estar desactivado para que no reaccione a los cambios de luz.

Si el THR1 que aparece en tu esquema puede funcionar con una tensión de gate (la pata lateral) de 9 voltios, entonces el circuito de driver pudiera ser tan sencillo como el anexo, pero me parece mejor controlado el que te propuse.



Xavi, estuve viendo tu WEB y la verdad que está espectacular. Creo que tu foto del Echinaster y del Aplidium están bárbaras (tomadas con macro, ¿no?). Otra que me gustó mucho fue la de la medusa de tu tocayo (Xavi Mora) aunque creo que está tomada en un acuario.
En realidad todas están muy buenas. Las del ancla también están muy bien tomadas y compuestas.

Aunque el tema es bastante "off topic", te comento que yo también soy apasionado de la fotografía pero en astronomía:
DeepSkyImager Gallery :: Gabriel Lomagno DSIP 
(éstas son las últimas tomadas con una nueva cámara que tengo hace un par de meses. Luego iré poniendo otras mejores y más post procesadas.)

Y este es parte de mi equipo: (no están las cámaras, solo el telescopio y algunos equipos electrónicos que armé)
DeepSkyImager Gallery :: Gabriel Telescope

Allí aparezco como Gabriel que es mi segundo nombre pues es más fácil de recordar para los de habla inglesa.

Espero que te funcione el circuito, sino vemos como lo ajustamos. Al menos en el simulador funciona 

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## xpascual

Hola Marcelo, que tal. La verdad es que quedé un poco en stand by, porque no me han podido conseguir todavía algún elemento del trigger que proponías. Los tengo pedidos.

He conseguido la parte del 555 y el trigger sencillo que yo tengo. Lo que había pensado, como no se si el THR1 puede funcionar con 9v, utilizar un transistor como el que sale en el trigger que tu propones (que seguro que puede trabajar a esa tensión), el 2N3904 NPN Transistor, a modo de conmutación. Yo me imagino una cosa así (no se si será una barbaridad o que…)

Respecto a la web, me alegro que te guste. Ahora ya entiendo lo de tu avatar con el telescopio. Me han gustado las fotos, me parecen muy curiosas porque yo soy de bichos, algas, plantas y esas cosas. Mis fotos están hechas con un objetivo zoom  35-80mm, en una Canon EOS 1000F (réflex analógica de hace bastante tiempo), dentro de una caja estanca que le hice yo y unas lentes de aproximación en el objetivo que me permitían acercarme hasta unos 12cm. Ahora he pasado a una miniatura digital (Pentax Optio 5s) dentro de su caja estanca y estoy intentando adaptarle el flash externo que utilizaba en la anterior. Por cierto, la medusa de Xavi Mora es en aguas libres (conozco las rocas que salen detrás). Chula, ¿Eh?

Bueno, a ver como ves lo del circuito. 

Un saludo


----------



## Marcelo

Hola Xavi,

Me parece que si conectas ese transistor de esa forma te lo vas a volar de una sola vez, pues la tensión de disparo varía entre 60 y 350 Volt dependiendo el flash. El 2N3904 y 2N2222 soportan una tensión colector-emisor de apenas 1 Volt. Para poner algo de la forma que propones necesitarías un GAT o algún otro transistor que te soportara alrededor de 400V entre su colector y emisor, por eso se usa un SCR. 

Por otro lado, desconozco cual es la corriente que circularía por el transistor al momento del disparo.

Yo probaría a usar un THR como el que ya tienes a ver si conduce cuando recibe luz y tiene 9 voltios en el gate, y deja de hacerlo al no recibir iluminación.
Normalmente estas tensiones están en el orden de lo 15 voltios en componentes ordinarios. El SCR conduce cuando la tensión del gate supera la tensión del cátodo. Si vas a probar esto colócale una resistencia de 3K en serie con el gate para limitar la corriente. 

Me gustaría que me dijeras 2 cosas: 1) Los valores y número de los componentes (diodo y THR) de tu circuito y 2) Tensión de disparo del flash (esto si tienes como medirlo) es decir, el voltaje ente el lateral y el central de la zapata cuando se hace un disparo. Recuerda que debería ser un pulso de voltaje considerable.

En tu esquemático, el circuito formado por las 2 resistencia, el diodo y el condensador, se encargan de generar el pulso de disparo hacia el gate del SCR al momento de que el flash esclavo recibe la iluminación del flash primario. En ese momento, el THR conduce y hace un corto entre los dos puntos de la zapata que hace que dispare el flash. Eliminando todo ese circuito y usando solo el THR con su resistencia de gate debería funcionar pues ahora el pulso lo generará el 555. 

¿Cuales componentes no consigues? son todos muy comunes, el único con el que podrías tener problemas es el fototransistor.

Si este es el componente que te falta, puedes buscar el equivalente ECG3035A. El 2N5778 y 2N5779 también te pueden servir.

¿Ya hicistes la etapa del 555?

Si, la medusa está bárbara.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## xpascual

Hola Marcelo, perdona que no te haya contestado antes, pero es que aquí en España ha sido una semana muy tonta, con fiesta martes y jueves y la gente ha hecho puente donde le ha parecido. O sea que aunque los componentes no sean raros (como tu dices, el fototransistor fue el que menos solían tener, pero me dijeron que me lo conseguirían), hasta que no se normalicen los envíos ahora a principio de semana, nada de nada.

No he hecho todavía el circuito con el timer, porque me estuve peleando con el circuito que yo proponía y no me funcionó a la primera, y lo tuve que dejar porque estuve fuera.

Lo que dices de reducir el circuito que dispara el flash al THR, creo que no funcionará, porque una vez el 555 da el pulso (después de recibir el primer flash), este tiene que servir de activación del segundo circuito, el cual debe esperar un segundo flash y entonces disparar. Creo que este sistema de doble sensor de luz, que tu propusiste es correcto, pero hay que dejar el segundo fotodiodo (o poner el circuito trigger que tu decías con el fototransistor). Si quitas el segundo sensor de luz, se disparará el flash con el primer disparo y eso no me interesa.

Bueno, un poco de paciencia y lo pruebo y te digo. Los valores de mi circuitillo de trigger están en el primer post de este hilo

Componentes: 

R1: 2K2 Ohm 1/4 W 
R2: 47M Ohm 1/4 W 
C1: 47K nF 50V 
D1: Fotodiodo BPW34 
THR1: Tiristor BRX49

Lo de la tensión de disparo del flash no se si podré comprobarla. Que instrumento necesitaria.

Por cierto, como puedo comprobar si el tiristor funciona (el BRX49). Es que dicen que es muy sensible y es por si lo he estropeado sin querer. 

Saludos


----------



## Marcelo

Hola Xavi,

Al proponerte el uso del THR pensaba que se trataba de un Fototiristor u Optotiristor, que mezcla ambas cosas: photosensor y THR a la vez. Una vez que listas los componentes que conforman el circuito, obviamente no funcionaría de la forma que te indiqué sino como tu lo comentas, quedando el sensado en manos del fotodiodo.
Casi todos los flash comerciales usan Foto tiristores (SCRs y Triacs).

Entonces el circuito podrías hacerlo como en el del primer anexo de este mensaje. Los valores de R1 y R2 serían los mismos que estás usando en tu circuito actual.

Olvídate lo de la tensión de disparo.



> Por cierto, como puedo comprobar si el tiristor funciona (el BRX49). Es que dicen que es muy sensible y es por si lo he estropeado sin querer.



Puedes hacer una prueba básica del SCR así (Necesitas un tester para medirlo):

1) Coloca el tester en medidor de continuidad o en Ohmetro
2) Del Ánodo al Cátodo te debe medir "abierto" en ambas direcciones
3) Del Gate al Ánodo te debe medir "abierto" en ambas direcciones

Para hacer una prueba más segura debes tener una fuente DC de bajo voltaje y un par de resistencias. En el segundo anexo te muestro el circuito de prueba. En este caso, R1 debe ser 1K o alrededor de ese valor y R2 100 Ohm (esta R se calienta bastante, por lo que debería ser de 2W o más):

1) Conecta la fuente de poder tal cual se muestra en el circuito.
2) El voltímetro debería marcar 0V
3) Coloca 12 voltios por medio de un cable al teminal G. Con esto introduces un disparo al Gate.
4) El voltímetro debería marcar alrededor de 12 Volt y permanecer encendido aun cuando desconectes el terminal G de la fuente. Prueba a desconectar G a ver si sucede.
5) Abre el circuito en el terminal A del THR (Desconecta el pin o levanta la resistencia R2 en uno de sus terminales) pero mantén el terminal G conectado a la fuente.
6) Reconecta el ánodo a su punto original. El SCR debería apagarse y el voltímetro debería marcar 0V.

Esto pudiese funcionar bien pero a pesar de ello puede que el SCR no reaccione corréctamente a tensión y corriente nominal si está defectuoso; pero si pasa la prueba hay una alta probabilidad que esté en buen estado.

De todas formas, no creo que lo hayas dañado el SCR . De los componentes que mencionas, el fotodiodo es el que es "sensible", pero al decirte esto no quiere decir que sea sensible a dañarlo sino a la respuestas de las señales aplicada a él es decir, que sigue muy bien las señales en su cátodo y es muy rápido.

No estoy muy seguro de la función del condensador en tu circuito original, pero me parece que o bien introduce un retardo en la señal de gate o amortigua la señal en él. Pro si quieres puedes dejarlo conectado como originalemtne está.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## xpascual

Hola Marcelo, probablemente pensabas que me había muerto… ¡pues no!

La verdad es que como no me consiguieron algunos de los componentes del trigger que tu proponías (el fototransistor y algún otro), lo fui dejando a ver si llegaba y al final me lié de mala manera con otro proyecto que me ha tenido ocupado meses. Supongo que te interesara, porque en cierta manera tiene que ver con la electrónica. Hemos diseñado un sistema para grabar el fondo marino desde una embarcación utilizando instrumentación de videovigilancia. Puedes ver el proyecto en nuestra web www.sestarragona.es. En la portada hay un link que pone “Estudio diagnóstico de los fondos marinos de Tarragona”. Pues en este apartado encontrarás el equipo. ¿A ver que te parece?

A lo nuestro. He retomado el tema de la célula para el flash y ya he montado el trigger sencillo que yo proponía en un principio y también he montado la etapa con el timer 555 y los dos leds que tu me propusiste. Tanto uno como el otro funcionan a la perfección. El trigger dispara correctamente (con un golpe de flash) y la etapa del timer hace lo que tu dijiste de los leds verde (stand by) y rojo a la espera. Al cabo de un segundo, vuelve a verde.

El problema es que tu propuesta para unir los dos circuitos no funciona, porque cuando los conecto como dices en el último post, el trigger no dispara al flash esclavo (el circuito del 555 continua haciendo lo de los leds, pero el segundo circuito no funciona). He probado a quitar o poner el condensador, a intercambiar las resistencias…

¿Se te ocurre algo? Supongo que estoy a un milimetro del resultado, pero no lo consigo.

Por cierto, he pedido nuevamente los componentes para el trigger que tu me proponías, para ver si ahora sí que me los traen y lo puedo montar.

Pues eso, que ya he conseguido la solución.   
En cuanto prepare el post, lo cuelgo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ina85

hola...estoy montando un FLASH ESCLAVO POR LUZ en un protoboard. mi duda es que significan las letras F que se encuentran cerca del tiristor? aqui les pego el circuito


----------



## pepechip

hola
 es donde tienes que conectar el esclavo.


----------



## Elvis!

Viendo y considerando..como ya dijiste este es un flash esclavo por luz..es decir que este circuito es capaz de disparar el flash al que esta conectado..es decir que las " F " representan los contactos del interruptor de disparo del flash que deseas disparar...Mira donde esta el interruptor de disparo del flash y allí conecta los " F "..cuando el primer flash se dispare producirá que LDR haga entrar en corte/saturación a los transistores y que el tiristor conduzca lo cual accionara el interruptor de disparo..Pero tené cuidado donde conectas los " F " ya que algunos circuitos de flash mejor dicho la mayoría disponen de dos interruptores uno de ellos es interruptor de carga y otro de disparo..

Un saludo!


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej

Si no estoy mal es el sistema que  recibe, señal del transistor BC327 para que el scr pueda conducir o no y se le puede colocar un relé o un piloto para indicar el funcionamiento del sistema.


----------



## ina85

Ah ok... mi pregunta es básicamente para saber que debo comprar ...? Esas F representan que debo comprar 2 flash o que? no entiendo! Que debo comprar para terminar el circuito?  Me faltan solo las F!


----------



## Fogonazo

Las "F" son un flash para fotografia completo

¿ Tienes idea de que es un flash esclavo ?

Este esquema detecta el disparo de luz de un flash y con este destello provoca el disparo de OTRO flash (Esclavo).
Este es un recurso habitual en fotografia para reforzar la luz de un flash, producir un efecto de luces, reducir sombras, etc


----------



## ina85

Ok , quiere decir que para hacerlo funcionar debo, por ejemplo, tomar una foto con flash cerca del circuito y luego el flash de mi circuito se activara?

No entiendo en que consiste un flash esclavo ? Ya monté éste proyecto porque lo vi fácil y tiene mas de 2 transistores (requisito de mi proyecto) , pero no tengo ni idea de cómo funciona, ya lo monté y se que si sirve porque el led enciende, pero ahora falta lo mas importante: el flash  !


----------



## Leon Elec

El flash esclavo se pone detras y al costado de un cuerpo a fotografias para lograr lo que te dijo Fogonazo. Para lograr este efecto, los flash deben accionarce al mismo tiempo y para reducir el tiempo de respuesta en que se acciona el flash de la cámara y el segundo flash, se arma este circuito para que prendan las dos prácticamente, al mismo tiempo.

Los flash como toda luz, posee dos terminales. Nunca vi un flash, pero por el diagrama poseen poralización. O sea, tienen un terminal positivo y negativo como los LED y los capacitores electrolíticos, etc. 

Resumiendo, tenés que comprar un solo flash y conectarlo correctamente, el terminal positivo al F+ y el terminal negativo al F-

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Agregando al comentario de "Leon Elec" ese esquema que tiene 3 transistores y no 2 lo que hace es disparar un segundo flash de fotografia cuando se dispara el principal, el que esta en la camara.

Para probarlo necesitas:
Un flash de fotografica que admita disparo externo (F+ y F-) y una camara fotografica con flash incluido.
Cuando sacas la foto usando el flash de la camara tu circuito dispara el segundo flash (Esclavo) detectando el pico de iluminacion que produjo el flash de la camara.


----------



## ina85

y ese flash lo compro en una tienda de fotografia o en una tienda de dispositivos electronicos?


----------



## Fogonazo

En una casa de fotografia, pero asegurate que tenga posibilidad de disparo externo. Un conector donde mandas tu F+ y F-


----------



## ina85

debo comprar algo asi?????????


----------



## Fogonazo

Podrias, pero no seria logico
Me parece que tambien lo puedes pedir prestado.
o comprar uno MUCHO mas economico


----------



## Fogonazo

Y si te armas un circuito externo que delate el correcto funcionamiento del que armaste ?


----------



## ina85

como asi? no entiendo!

buscare a ver si consigo un flash economico


----------



## Elvis!

No!...Nada de andar comprando cosas si podes reciclar..

Lo mas practico que podes hacer es sacarle el flash a una camara que no uses o a una que consigas por ahi..con tan solo una modificacion ya vas a poder sacar mejores fotos..

Aca te mustro dos circuitos uno de ellos (El primer circuito) es un circuito original al cual solo debes hacerle tan solo una modificacion...la cual se muestra en el segundo circuito..

Como ya te explique todos los flashes (Por lo general) poseen dos interruptores..uno de ellos lo acccionas cuando queres sacar una foto con flash y por lo general es un boton que lo corres hacia un lado y el flash comienza a funcionar dejando a la camara lista para disparar el obturador y el flash al mismo tiempo..en la imagen ese interruptor es IN-1
Luego de que ya accionaste este interruptor solo resta presionar el boton de disparo para que se dispare el flash..En la imagen es IN-2 y es alli donde debes conectar las " F " para que el flash se dispare..aca te dejo las dos imagenes para que veas...

Estos interruptores tienes que encontrarlos en el circuito de flash que uses para el disparo!


----------



## electroaficionado

Creo que aca la idea es presentar un proyecto y no sacar fotos, por lo que no recomiendo andar desarmando nada, es peligroso, y evidentemente no hay demasiados conocimientos al respecto.
O buscas un flash económico y una camara con flash incorporado que ya tengas o pones una lámpara de 9V entre los terminales F+ y F- y alumbras a la LDR con otra más potente para simular el disparo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Bastante mas sencillo, una fuente de CC con una lampara adecuada en serie a travez sel tiristor de tu esquema, si el tiristor se energiza, la lampara se prende y como es CC se mantendra encendida mientras funcione la fuente.
Te armas todo, (Con la fuente encendida) y produces un destello con la camara, al energizarce el tiristor, la lampara prende demostrando que tu circuito funciona


----------



## Guest

Bueno, yo no se de teoria de flashes, yo se lo que he probado, lo primero, para andar jugando con flashes te recomiendo que te compres una camara de usar y tirar que cuestan entre 3 y 6€, segundo, tengo comprobado que los flashes son ampollas de vidrio con xenon u otros gases inhertes, como todo gas inerte este solo "prende" (nunca mejor dicho) a partir de ciertas tensiones y no tiene polarizacion, eso si, SIEMPRE llevan un colector de estatica, no se porque, pero si se lo quitas magicamente se funde. Kizas mi ignorancia me haga decir esto, pero creo que ese circuito es solo el disparador, un flash no puede encajar a pelo en esos simbolos (F+, F-), arriba mia te han puesto un circuito de un flash y este como ves ya dispone de sus transformadores. Aunque si es para un proyecto y no para ti puedes poner un led blanco donde tendria que ir el flash y subir de valor la resistencia que viene despues del LDR para que sea mas sensible, de este modo lo podras hacer funcionar (para demostrar su funcionamiento ante quien sea) con una simple linterna apuntando directamente.


----------



## electroaficionado

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Kizas mi ignorancia me haga decir esto, pero creo que ese circuito es solo el disparador, un flash no puede encajar a pelo en esos simbolos (F+, F-), arriba mia te han puesto un circuito de un flash y este como ves ya dispone de sus transformadores.



Segun entiendo yo es exactamente eso, es para utilizar un flash como el que subio en la fotografía que son flashes acoplables a cámaras. Estos, por supuesto, tienen polarización.
Yo apoyo la idea de usar leds y linternas, solo para demostrar la función.

Saludos.


----------



## ina85

lo que entiendo que dice Elvis es que monte un nuevo circuito y olvide el q ya hice?


Tengo pensado utilizar el q ya tengo! pienso comprar un flash economico y colocarlo en el circuito con su respectiva polaridad y luego a la hora de demostrar la funcionalidad tomar una foto con una camara que tenga flash y asi activar el esclavo....que les parece?


----------



## electroaficionado

Esa es a mi parecer la mejor de las opciones.
Pero como los flashes pueden ser un poco caros, puedes reemplazar el flash por otra lámpara y utilizar la camara u otra luz para activarle.
Por supuesto que poner el flash y sacar la foto demuestra mejor como funciona el circuito en cuestion.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

La verdad, amiga ina85, es que no entiendo cómo alguien que siquiera entiende cómo funciona o, para qué le puede servir un dispositivo, lo construye.

Te sugiero que:

1.-   Qué es un flash.
2.-   Para qué se utiliza un flash.
3.-   Qué significa flash esclavo y cual es el motivo por el cual se utiliza.
4.-   Una vez que lo tengas claro, contáctanos de nuevo.

Dijiste saber que el circuito funciona porque el LED enciende. En ese circuito, el LED sólo indica que la batería tiene carga y que el switch está cerrado. Ah, también significa que el LED está conectado en el sentido correcto.

mcrven


----------



## ina85

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Esa es a mi parecer la mejor de las opciones.
> Pero como los flashes pueden ser un poco caros, puedes reemplazar el flash por otra lámpara y utilizar la camara u otra luz para activarle.
> Por supuesto que poner el flash y sacar la foto demuestra mejor como funciona el circuito en cuestion.
> 
> Saludos.



probare eso

gracias!


----------



## ninioroly

Pascual,
el enlace ya no funciona, serías tana amable de colgar la solución nuevamente???
Gracias.


----------



## aguxtremo

hola!, les cuento mi situacion...
tengo una camara a la cual le saque el circuito del flash para hacer un flash esclavo(se dispara cuando detecta el fogonazo de otro flash)

para hacer esto ubique los cable que al hacer contactos entre ellos, dispara el flash, por lo cual puse una fotorresistencia entre esos 2 cables

al probarlo note que el flash se disparaba junto con el flash de mi camara, pero no salia en la foto.
investigue y eso pasa porque las camaras disparan 2 flashes, uno que es el primero, y lo utiliza para saber si la escena esta iluminada(no sale en la foto), y el segundo flash sale en la foto

el problema es que el flash esclavo se dispara en el "pre-flash" entonces no sale en la foto...

busque en internet y encontre este circuito:http://translate.google.es/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=en&tl=es&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dulcemelos.ca%2Fpersonal%2Finventions%2Fdigiflash.asp


lo realice y lo coloque entre la fotorresistencia y los cables para accionar el flash, pero me sigue pasando lo mismo, osea, se sigue disparando el flash esclavo en el "pre flash" de la camara...

si alguien me puede decir en que le estoy errando me seria de gran ayuda, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Mandrake

Si el flash esclavo dispara, entonces el circuito esta bien. La posible falla: es la presencia de un retardo entre el flash principal y el esclavo.



aguxtremo dijo:


> . . . para hacer esto ubique los cable que al  hacer contactos entre ellos, dispara el flash, por lo cual _*puse una  fotorresistencia entre esos 2 cables*_ . . .



_*"Mi no enterder hecha la conexion".
*_


----------



## aguxtremo




----------



## DOSMETROS

El tema es un tanto más complicado , para ojos rojos disparan hasta 5 veces .

Así que los que conozco permiten seleccionar en cual disparar al esclavo. 

Googleá "flash esclavo digital"






http://www.supercable.es/~lomar/esclavop.jpg

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake

El circuito que su merced cita, fue diseñado para funcionar con:



 Adaptador Wein Hot-Shoe Slave.
 Flash Vivitar283.
 


> I purchased a *Vivitar 283 flash and a Wein Hot-Shoe Slave adapter*.(Both these products are readily available on eBay for reasonable prices).I  was hoping that this configuration might be made to work by simply  reducing the sensitivity of the Wein adapter by placing tape over the  sensor.


Y el sistema no funcionara igual si usa una fotoresistencia. El circuito dispara pero es obvio que el delay es mas grande que usando los componentes antes citados.


----------



## aguxtremo

y no se puede modificar para que funcione con una fotorresistencia?


----------



## Mandrake

Si se puede "intentar" hacer el ajuste. Segun el articulo, el autor explica cuales son los componentes que determinan las constantes de tiempo.



R1 y C1 establecen el tiempo de retardo, entre los dos disparos.
R4 y C3 ajustan el tiempo para accionar el flash esclavo.

Para realizar ese ajuste tiene dos posibles metodos:

Metodo profesional: Con dos sensores de luz y el osciloscopio para calcular la nueva constante.

Metodo "practico": Reemplazar R1 por un preset de 1M; ajustarlo en su mas alto valor de resistencia e ir disminuyendo la resistencia en intervalos iguales; tomar fotos al flash esclavo y verificar que el disparo del flash es capturado en la imagen, por ejemplo:



Repita el procedimiento hasta que alcance la meta. Y si no lo logra: pues le figura buscar otro circuito y tambien le recomiendo que utilice un fototransistor.


----------



## aguxtremo

ok, lo voy a intentar, si anda, posteo el resultado, muchas gracias por tu ayuda!

buenas!,hice la prueba de poner el potenciometro, pero de 250k, y funciono!, en una 70 % de los casos funciona cuando lo necesito, lo unico es que no funciona desde muy lejos... pero por lo que salio esta perfecto, muchas gracias mandrake!


----------



## Mandrake

Si señor, y a su merced tambien lo felicito, porque usted lo hizo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si ya lo tenés andando podrías ponerle un potenciómetro de 5 o 10 K en serie con el de 250 K , para hacerle un *ajuste fino* . . .  o comprar un multivueltas 



Saludos !


----------



## aguxtremo

cuando vaya de nuevo a la tienda compro uno, muchas gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## ariel1138

hola amigos, encontre esta web
Disparador Fotográfico por Luz (caza tormentas) » Disparador Fotográfico

con este circuito que adjunto pero no se el valor de un potenciometro ( indicado con flecha) y si el integrado (q marca la flecha)
cierra el circuito o lo abre.

gracias.


----------



## DJ T3

El potenciometro (en realidad es un preset) creo que uno de 50k, estaria bien. Aunque es un valor invemtado e imaginado a ésta hora (02:20 de la madrugada).

El optotransistor (el que nombras integrado), posiblemente esté en corte, al accionar el circuito, éste se satura dando la "simulacion" de apretar el pulsador del mando remoto de la camara.

Éste sistema me parece un poco lento si lo vas a usar para activar un segundo flash en la camara, ya que está pensado solo para disparar la camara cuando un rayo/relámpago destella en el cielo


----------



## ariel1138

es solo para disparar la foto. muchas gracias.


----------

